# Login in Yahoo Messenger with Multiple IDs



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

*Login in Yahoo Messenger with Multiple IDs*

If u have many yahoo IDs and want to login more that one yahoo ID at the same time in Yahoo Messenger then follow this trick:-

1. Click Start > Run > Regedit > Enter

2. Then go to:-
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Yahoo/Pager/Test* 

3. In right side panel right click > create a new Dword value > Name Plural > value 1. 

4.close the registry editor > restart your computer

5. For signing in with new YAHOO ID open another messenger open as many messengers you need

6. To disable multiple yahoo messenger option >  open registry editor  > change Plural value 1 to 0. 

Plz reply whether u like the trick or not.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55350&highlight=
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65416&highlight=
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69060&highlight=


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

nice, but there is already much threads about this trick and its available in the net too..

here goes one: *cooltipsntricks.blogspot.com/2007/10/chat-with-multiple-ids-in-yahoo.html



Vishal Gupta said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55350&highlight=
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65416&highlight=
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69060&highlight=



lol


----------



## Ron (Jan 28, 2008)

vaibhavtek
Source is missing  again!!!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

Ron said:


> vaibhavtek
> Source is missing  again!!!!!



yeah i gave the source


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2008)

knew this already..........anyways thanx and *Source is missing*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

Source  I got that in a magzine


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Source  I got that in a magzine


which mag?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ Digit magzine of many yrs ago


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> ^^ Digit magzine of many yrs ago



never seen one.. how can u remember the steps man ?


----------



## Ron (Jan 28, 2008)

Possible Reply From 
vaibhavtek " I got it while reading the PDF provied by digit 07........

vaibhavtek r u in the mood to be ban


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> never seen one.. how can u remember the steps man ?


 
my brother had kept the cutting of the page and today my mum found that whicle cleaning the house.



Ron said:


> Possible Reply From
> vaibhavtek " I got it while reading the PDF provied by digit 07........
> 
> vaibhavtek r u in the mood to be ban


 
why are u saying like this.?
and congo u *500 Posts*


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 28, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> my brother had kept the cutting of the page and today my mum found that whicle cleaning the house.
> 
> 
> 
> why are u saying like this.?



okie.. coz. u need to give the source. Coz people will think u found this trick on ur own.. and even they will think u are taking other people's credits


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 28, 2008)

@Vaibhav

Like I said earlier. Always mention where did you get the info from? If you found it in a  magazine, then mention it and we'll do the rest by providing the actual source if possible.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ ok


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 30, 2008)

this tip was in the digit magazine's December special issue .... its was on the page of tech tips given by the forum members


----------



## Ron (Feb 1, 2008)

i am sure vaibhavtek wont do this from now


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @vaibhav .... pehele search button press karte ....


 
ok from now onwards.


----------

